# replacing stone sill under existing door



## pjh (Jan 11, 2013)

How do I replace a stone sill under an existing door. The door threshold sits on the subfloor but overhangs the bond by about 1 1/2 inches so the stone should be snug to the metal threshold. I don't see how I can set the stone in mortar and still support the door. It seems like the sill will settle into the mortar and leave a gap. Any ideas? Should I fill with something? I really don't want to put in a wood filler.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

I'm not getting exactly what the problem is.

Joe


----------



## pjh (Jan 11, 2013)

The door is already installed and there is 4 1/4 inches between the brick and the bottom of the door threshold. The sill is 4 inches thick so my mortar joint could be 1/4 inch. The sill weighs about 90 pounds and is 6 feet long. So I'm trying to stuff the sill in and still support the door. I'll probably end up pushing the wet mortar off when I set it and I don't see how I can get any support under the overhanging threshold. Hope that clarifies.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Hire a contractor to fix it


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

You smell like a diyer/homeowner...but I will give a hint as to how you can do it. The hint is "tuck point tool".


----------



## pjh (Jan 11, 2013)

I've been a contractor for twenty years but masonry isn't something I do that often. The trick is how can I get a tight fit between the stone sill and the threshold since the door is already in. Are you suggesting I pack the joint with mortar? It will also be a challenge to set the sill in place without wiping away the mortar - its long and heavy and I'll be working alone. But thanks for the hint.


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Picture would help


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

pjh said:



> I've been a contractor for twenty years but masonry isn't something I do that often. The trick is how can I get a tight fit between the stone sill and the threshold since the door is already in. Are you suggesting I pack the joint with mortar? It will also be a challenge to set the sill in place without wiping away the mortar - its long and heavy and I'll be working alone. But thanks for the hint.


Put the stone in place dry. Use your flat bar to pry it up tight to the sill. Wedge some shims underneath to keep it up. Tap the shims back from the face 1/2 to 3/4". Use your trowel and tuck point tool to install the mortar bed.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

How bout shim it in place w/ adhesive on top and semi dry pack underneath the stone. Pvc works well here.


----------



## pjh (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks. The light bulb just turned on.


----------



## pjh (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, what do you mean by Pvc?


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

Tree fiddy


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'd set it on shims and use a grout bag to mortar it in. Finish it off with a margin trowel and call it a day. Sometimes unless you're experienced, which is to be determined, it's harder to get a sufficient amount of mortar in the gaps with a tuck point tool.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

I'd also use pvc shims made out of azek.


----------

